# Galaxy In Pilsner with Czech Saaz?



## sluggerdog (5/6/13)

Hi All,

I planning on putting down a wanna be plisner on the weekend using 25 grams Czech Saaz at 10 mins and then again 25 grams at 5 mins and I was wondering what it would be like / does anyone have experience about using galaxy late in the boil (10 mins) to up the bittering to add a different flavour dimension I'm only thinking around 10 grams at the 10 min mark as this gets me to the IBU I want (about 30 IBU). it's going in a kit + bits recipe so the kit already has some of bitterness levels I require.


Recipe is as follows:

Morgans Canadian Light - 1.7 KG
750 gram light dried malt
250 grams dextrose

10 Grams Galaxy - 10 mins
25 grams saaz hops - 10 mins
25 grams saaz hops - 5 mins



Thanks


----------



## flano (5/6/13)

I have done it and it turned out ok....very drinkable ...not really a pilsner.
I think I recall my wife rated it...so there ya go.

Also I have dry hopped with saaz and rooted the batch.......it tasted like grass.
So personally I would be checking out a few of the good pils recipes on this website and checking out when they added the saaz and copying.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/6/13)

Would I do it, no, but if you dont mind a experimental beer go for it.
Its not much Galaxy but it is pretty aroma packed.
Nev


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/6/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Would I do it, no, but if you dont mind a experimental beer go for it.
> Its not much Galaxy but it is pretty aroma packed.
> Nev


What Nev said.

I'm experimenting at the moment, as I have lots of malt I've never used and normally wouldn't use much of (style wise), so there you go. Not good for keeping the supplies up, but fun to play.

If you're happy to experiment that way, by all means go for it. Galaxy at 10 minutes is very lady-friend friendly. Any beer with the passionfruit hit and not too much bitterness is my missus' cup of tea.


----------



## sluggerdog (5/6/13)

Yeah I don't really care if it's a true pilsner (I know it won't be) I'm just looking for something different tasting. I don't want the galaxy to overpower the saaz though, just add or compliment it, as a background flavour I guess. I thought 10 grams wouldn't be enough to take over, from the sounds of it maybe it is though.

Any commercial lagers / pilsners use galaxy?


----------



## sluggerdog (5/6/13)

Am I also save to say the other brew I am doing on the weekend will be galaxy overload? I was aiming at a Stone and Wood Pacific Clone, adding cascade into the mix (using up left overs)

1.7kg can Morgans Canadian Light - 16 IBU
1.5 kg Morgans Master Blend Caramalt
0.25 kg Lite Crystal Malt (40l) steep for 30 min at 65-70 deg C
30g Galaxy Hops (5 min) - 12.4 AA - 8.9 IBU
30g Cascade Hops (Flame out) . - 6.2 AA - 0 IBU


----------



## flano (5/6/13)

mine was all grain by the way.


----------



## Droughtmaster (14/6/13)

drinking a galaxy smash with pale ale malt ( barrette burston ) tastes fantastic


----------



## Droughtmaster (14/6/13)

funny thing is i have bought galaxy from local homebrew shop befor tasted great this time i bought galaxy from nico and this time i have smell fresh from america for a marked from australian hop ahha beets me


----------



## Droughtmaster (14/6/13)

to clarify the first brew had no smell the second did with the hops fresh from australia


----------

